# Mann Lake short an Item



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I've never had that response from MannLake. Coincidentally, my internet service has been very slow for a few days.

Alex


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Glad to hear.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Received call back on cell, I could place my order now. Said I was was short, was disconnected. Ok it's a cell.
I called back, they will place a shortage order. Fourth time is a charm.

Unusual.


----------

